# wethers fighting for my attention



## marlowmanor (Dec 13, 2012)

So my 2 wethers are becoming total PITAs!  They are friendly, many times overly friendly. Well now they like to fight around me. I got knocked in the leg today by one of them when they were going after each other (not hard, more like he grazed me, but if I end up with  bruise there I know what happened). I asked my DH if they act so stupid around him and he said they don't. So I assume they like me so much they have to fight with each other for my attention. It's become dangerous sometimes as they get so into it they don't pay attention where they are going. I've had to step out of the way of them before and been grazed by them too when they are fighting among themselves. Is there anything I can do to stop this behavior? I give them both pretty equal attention since they are the only ones out of the herd that I can really pet a ton and love on. They are food hogs too and think that all the food belongs to them when I bring out treats. They will put front hooves on me and all when I am trying to hand feed treats, which is why I have just been tossing the treats out to the whole group and letting everyone get their own stuff vs trying to hand feed. I'd like to get this issue nipped in the bud since I don't need one of my boys getting hurt accidentally if they are out in the goat lot with me and these 2 go after each other. It's been within the past week to 2 weeks that I have noticed increased aggression between these 2. They are brothers BTW in case someone doesn't know that and they are 16 months old.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 13, 2012)

you know there only doing this cuz you just got one thing off your plate.... 

Seriously, I don't know, but have you tried the squirt bottle thing? I know I've read on here some people do that when their goats start jumping up or doing something obnoxious. 

Well .... this could be a "sign"  ... you need to sell one of the wethers so you can retain one of your girls doelings!  
See the boys are making it easy for ya!


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 13, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> you know there only doing this cuz you just got one thing off your plate....
> 
> Seriously, I don't know, but have you tried the squirt bottle thing? I know I've read on here some people do that when their goats start jumping up or doing something obnoxious.
> 
> ...


We've considered selling one of the wethers. DH doesn't want to do it till after the kids arrive. I'd have no problem getting rid of both of them but we can't get rid of Bob because of sentimental reasons (he was the pet of DHs uncle who passed from cancer last year). I may have to bring the subject up to DH again. I don't know when the best time is to try to sell a wether though. I'd rather him go to a pet home than be for meat too.

Anyone in NC need a friendly wether?


----------



## terrilhb (Dec 14, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> So my 2 wethers are becoming total PITAs!  They are friendly, many times overly friendly. Well now they like to fight around me. I got knocked in the leg today by one of them when they were going after each other (not hard, more like he grazed me, but if I end up with  bruise there I know what happened). I asked my DH if they act so stupid around him and he said they don't. So I assume they like me so much they have to fight with each other for my attention. It's become dangerous sometimes as they get so into it they don't pay attention where they are going. I've had to step out of the way of them before and been grazed by them too when they are fighting among themselves. Is there anything I can do to stop this behavior? I give them both pretty equal attention since they are the only ones out of the herd that I can really pet a ton and love on. They are food hogs too and think that all the food belongs to them when I bring out treats. They will put front hooves on me and all when I am trying to hand feed treats, which is why I have just been tossing the treats out to the whole group and letting everyone get their own stuff vs trying to hand feed. I'd like to get this issue nipped in the bud since I don't need one of my boys getting hurt accidentally if they are out in the goat lot with me and these 2 go after each other. It's been within the past week to 2 weeks that I have noticed increased aggression between these 2. They are brothers BTW in case someone doesn't know that and they are 16 months old.


I have 2 bucks that do this. All of it except jumping on me. I use the water hose if need be. But their are times they make me nervous too. I hope someone answers. Good Luck.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 14, 2012)

I do not have wethers but I have had to work with my goats to not be in my face, and they learn pretty fast  Water squirt bottle to the face, pushing them off and telling them firmly no, and even an occasional ear thump-I only have one who still gets annoying sometimes and she was older when I got her, but even she has gotten better about it. 

If they are fighting each other for your loving though, that I am not sure about.  My Lily gets that way no matter what.  When I go in every day, she thinks all of my attention should be hers but I just make sure I give everyone a good scratch, even if she gets annoyed with the other goats.


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 14, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> I do not have wethers but I have had to work with my goats to not be in my face, and they learn pretty fast  Water squirt bottle to the face, pushing them off and telling them firmly no, and even an occasional ear thump-I only have one who still gets annoying sometimes and she was older when I got her, but even she has gotten better about it.
> 
> If they are fighting each other for your loving though, that I am not sure about.  My Lily gets that way no matter what.  When I go in every day, she thinks all of my attention should be hers but I just make sure I give everyone a good scratch, even if she gets annoyed with the other goats.


I have been pushing them off me and telling them no when they put their front feet on me. Sounds like I may need to find me a water squirter to try. They are huge love bugs, who are nosey as all too. Usually the feet on me only happens when treats are involved, or they think I have treats.

I'm just wondering why they suddenly just started going after each other all the time. They do it whether someone is in with them or not. If one of them gets near the other, it's on!


----------



## pdpo222 (Dec 14, 2012)

I have been told that the squirt bottle with water and vinegar in it get's their attention real fast if they jump on you and you squirt them in the eyes.  Won't hurt them just adds a "I mean it" to the water.  I have been known to grab their front legs and throw them off me when mine did that.  Not hard to hurt them, just enough to let them know it will happen again if they do it again.  I can't stand having a goat jump up on me.  Drastic measures, maybe, but they don't do too many times after they land on the ground.  Works for me, that's all I can say.


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 14, 2012)

pdpo222 said:
			
		

> I have been told that the squirt bottle with water and vinegar in it get's their attention real fast if they jump on you and you squirt them in the eyes.  Won't hurt them just adds a "I mean it" to the water.  I have been known to grab their front legs and throw them off me when mine did that.  Not hard to hurt them, just enough to let them know it will happen again if they do it again.  I can't stand having a goat jump up on me.  Drastic measures, maybe, but they don't do too many times after they land on the ground.  Works for me, that's all I can say.


I've been using my knee to push them off me usually and telling them no. I'll have to remember your suggestion for next time.


----------



## marlowmanor (Apr 2, 2013)

Close thread please


----------

